# 24 Nov 1988 - Chuva intensa no Barlavento Algarve



## Agreste (14 Out 2013 às 12:04)

O que teria acontecido na madrugada e manhã do dia 24 por Lagos, Vila do Bispo e Aljezur?

Valores muito elevados de precipitação nos dias 23, 24, 25 e 26... No dia 24 estão registados na estação de Sagres 158mm e em Faro 74,9mm.







Diário de Lisboa do dia 25 de novembro.






Um daqueles bloqueios anticiclonicos potentes com o anticiclone sobre as ilhas britanicas ligando-se as altas pressões da gronelândia. A corrente polar bloqueada na sua circulação normal bifurca-se, um dos ramos contorna o bloqueio por norte, bastante a norte e o outro passa pela parte sul do bloqueio, pelo sul da península ibérica em direcção ao mediterrâneo. Após o dia 26 o bloqueio desfaz-se e o anticiclone vai lentamente regressando a sul caindo sobre a península ibérica. A sequência dos dias 22 a 27 produziu 2 episódios de chuva bastante intensa no sul do país correspondentes a 2 sistemas frontais.






22-11-1988 (03:28) A circulação das frentes polares está bloqueada por um extenso anticiclone centrado nas ilhas britanicas.  






23-11-1988 (03:10) A circulação bifurca-se e um dos ramos vai contornar o bloqueio pela parte sul. No satelite aparece um centro de baixas pressões.






23-11-1988 (13:13) O ramo sul organiza um sistema frontal.






24-11-1988 (07:59) O primeiro sistema frontal já quase de partida e aproxima-se o 2º.






24-11-1988 (14:45) Aproximação do 2º sistema frontal. 






25-11-1988 (02:58) O 2º sistema frontal sobre o nosso território. Dada a configuração do bloqueio, só a parte sul avança parecendo o sistema ordenado de sueste para noroeste.






25-11-1988 (14:35) Ainda com a frente activa começam a aproximar-se os aguaceiros e trovoadas.






26-11-1988 (02:48) Aguaceiros e trovoadas.






27-11-1988 (14:14) A situação de bloqueio sobre as ilhas britanicas desfaz-se e as baixas pressões avançam sobre o paralelo 50º.


----------



## squidward (14 Out 2013 às 17:47)

Só por curiosidade, onde conseguiste arranjar essas imagens de satelite?


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2013 às 18:01)

Registo livre na página Dundee Satellite. 

http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/


----------

